# Pocono Long Course Video



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

http://homepage.mac.com/booboo/iMovieTheater7.html

One Lap of the Pocono Long Course 6/25/02 with Delaware Valley BMW-CCA
2001 M Coupe, Street tires, race pads


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool! :thumbup:

I don't know if you were even trying, but that silver E46M3 was kinda' hard to catch, wasn't it?


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

considering he was on race tires and I was on streets I think I did OK!.... Definitively braked later:
http://homepage.mac.com/booboo/iMovieTheater6.html

but yeah M3's are great cars


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Cool! :thumbup:
> 
> I don't know if you were even trying, but that silver E46M3 was kinda' hard to catch, wasn't it?  *


That E46 was fast :yikes:

I am suprised at how quickly it ran away from the M coupe, but it was on race tires. I would expect the M3 to be a bit faster anyways, better suspension, longer legs, and less drag.

Nice vids, AC! Fast car! :thumbup:

edit: what kind of E36 was it that you passed? M3?


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

Actually what happened is that after the late pass I was in second gear instead of third and I lost momentum coming onto the straight, so it's not as bad as it seems but the shorter gearing of the 6 speed and larger rims helped as well. On a normal lap I would make up the top speed advantage with better braking, but not enough to pass him! The e46 M3 is very good car, it is very easy to drive close to the limit. The Coupe is a little less forgiving:thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

AC said:


> *Actually what happened is that after the late pass I was in second gear instead of third and I lost momentum coming onto the straight, so it's not as bad as it seems but the shorter gearing of the 6 speed and larger rims helped as well. On a normal lap I would make up the top speed advantage with better braking, but not enough to pass him! The e46 M3 is very good car, it is very easy to drive close to the limit. The Coupe is a little less forgiving:thumbup: *


I'll bet that long section on the speedway really helps cool the brakes down too :thumbup:


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

AND the tires!


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Awesome vids AC! I need to get myself to one of the CCA events asap! :thumbup:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

You need more banwidth


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

who would have thought......


----------



## foozed (Jun 6, 2002)

... not fixed yet


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

try here:
http://home.att.net/~acpai/movies/pocono_v3.mov


----------



## foozed (Jun 6, 2002)

Absolutely awesome! I did the pocono long course last year with my modded Maxima. It was a rainy day so we only got 1 race in, and it was my absolutel favorite of all the courses there.

Side note... that 8.5 meg file downloaded at about 550K/sec. I've never seen my cable internet work so fast!


----------

